# Savannah Cat



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone here (or know someone) that owns a Savannah Cat?

I recently learned of the breed and curious to learn more from people who either own or encounter this beauty of a cat.

If so what is your experience and thoughts on the breed, care, characteristics, physical appearance, ect., in owning one these cats?

Savannah Cat: Hybrid w/ African Serval (similar to how bengal cat is bred)

































*Pics taken of the web*


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I never seen one personally, but I do think they are a beautiful breed


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I was pretty interested until I saw the price tag. :wink: 

Sorry, I don't have any personal experiences with them.


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Padunk said:


> I was pretty interested until I saw the price tag. :wink:


I agree they are quite expensive . . . they are so beautiful though.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

They are beautiful, they look more like a wild cat than Bengals do. That's what intrigues me the most about them.


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Padunk said:


> They are beautiful, they look more like a wild cat than Bengals do. That's what intrigues me the most about them.


same here . . .especially their size is impressive. From what I read on the Internet, their temperment is much like a house cat- :? But, I can't see how? especially the F1s are considered "domestic". I guess that's why I was hoping we would have a few members that could share any encounters. I personally don't plan to get one (at least any time soon). "The Boys" are wild enough for me right now. :lol:


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Ahh... I have been a Savannah lover for years, my fiance as well. 

I have never met one in real life, though I have talked to owners and breeders of them. They are very much like domestic house cats. The servals used generally are "tame" as well. Which helps with the personality and raising of the savannah offspring. They can eat regular cat food, need the same requirments for housing, and vacs, etc. But they are BIGGER, which is GREAT! I would defeinetly want an F1 for myself, male. 

Bengals were once just like them. Only now they have become more widely accepted.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow thats the first time ive seen a picture of them, they are beautiful!


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Definitely a beautiful cat...would love to see one in real life!

Lisa


----------

